# Clint Lowery (Sevendust/Korn/whatever else) with PRS 7's



## DDDorian (Sep 10, 2007)

I was kinda shocked when a vid was nonchalantly dropped in the thread about Korn sigs showing Clint Lowery's PRS 7, not so much because it's an unfathomable guitar but because I figured there'd be a million threads about it. Anyhow, I did a quick google search and here are some pics. Enjoy!

















...and an acoustic Ibby for good measure.






Hardly the best quality, but if you can beat 'em, go ahead and do so!


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 10, 2007)

And I remember years ago when someone told me PRS would never make a 7 string...


----------



## green91 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats awesome, ive been a clint lowery fan since i first heard him in sevendust, then liked him even more in dark new day.. but i always thought he was playing de-tuned 6s


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow awesome, I was wrong! (sorry NZ! ) That's awesome.... we need to get more of those! Mmmmm PRS singlecut 7?!  Yes please!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 10, 2007)

green91 said:


> Thats awesome, ive been a clint lowery fan since i first heard him in sevendust, then liked him even more in dark new day.. but i always thought he was playing de-tuned 6s



He WAS playing detuned 6's, I thought the same thing. I haven't been paying attention as he's been playing with Korn, so I guess that's when he picked them up because he never used 7's when he was with Sevendust or DND.  Glad to see he is... hell I'd even grab an SE version if PRS made a 7! I love my Singlecut SE!


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 10, 2007)

green91 said:


> Thats awesome, ive been a clint lowery fan since i first heard him in sevendust, then liked him even more in dark new day.. but i always thought he was playing de-tuned 6s



He was always playing donwtuned 6's. He just started using the 7's for korn.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2007)

jaxadam said:


> And I remember years ago when someone told me PRS would never make a 7 string...



Except for Clint Lowery and the ex-guitarist for Biomechanical.


----------



## Regor (Sep 10, 2007)

Rick said:


> Except for Clint Lowery and the ex-guitarist for Biomechanical.



Which ex-guitarist for Biomechanical? Or do you mean ex-guitarist because Biomech is now 'ex'?


And is it just me? Or could he stand to wear a size larger shirt?


----------



## green91 (Sep 10, 2007)

PRS is one of the guitars at the forefront of modern rock, i cant imagine them turning down many opportunities to make something that will sell.. and honestly i think PRS would have a better chance at picking up a large portion of the 7 string market rather than schecter. 

What tracks is clint currently playing with korn on? i havent really been able to distingush when/where he began with them

and i agree with you, if they came out with a 7-string SE model it would sell like crack on a steet corner. i had a se custom for a little while (just sold it to buy my first 7) and it was a great guitar especially for the price. swap out the pickups and it was golden


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2007)

> and honestly i think PRS would have a better chance at picking up a large portion of the 7 string market rather than schecter.



Not a chance in hell.


----------



## green91 (Sep 10, 2007)

aside from their high end pricing (which could be negated by a SE model) you really don't think PRS could dip heavily into schecters market share? looking at how much business they have taken from ibanez (which i consider to be a better guitar than schecter) i dont think it would be very difficult


----------



## playstopause (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks WAY better than the Wes Borland one that keeps showing up on Ebay...


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 10, 2007)

green91 said:


> aside from their high end pricing (which could be negated by a SE model) you really don't think PRS could dip heavily into schecters market share? looking at how much business they have taken from ibanez (which i consider to be a better guitar than schecter) i dont think it would be very difficult



First off prs 7's would not dip into the 7string market. No one is going to pay 3-5 thousand for a prs 7-string. And a se model would blow ass in quality compared to the schecter guitars. Schecter for the dollar is extremely hard to beat. Their quality for a korean made instrument is out of this world. the se quality is shit compared to it.



green91 said:


> What tracks is clint currently playing with korn on? i havent really been able to distingush when/where he began with them



He is a touring guitarist. He is not on the album.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice to see Clint playing some sevens. He always played in drop B (and other similar tunings like drop A and stuff) on sixstrings in Sevendust and I thought it'd be cool if he played sevens.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 10, 2007)

Although it seems a little plain just being black, I think it looks pretty cool. First time I ever see a singlecut PRS 7.


----------



## Cancer (Sep 10, 2007)

A little birdie from a very reliable source told me that PRS is working on a production 7 string. Word has it they;re making some customs for the Korn guy and should be in the final finishing touches for an '08 release.


I... did not say this, I... was not here.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 10, 2007)

Cancer said:


> A little birdie from a very reliable source told me that PRS is working on a production 7 string. Word has it they;re making some customs for the Korn guy and should be in the final finishing touches for an '08 release.
> 
> 
> I... did not say this, I... was not here.



.......sweet.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 10, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> First off prs 7's would not dip into the 7string market. No one is going to pay 3-5 thousand for a prs 7-string. And a se model would blow ass in quality compared to the schecter guitars. Schecter for the dollar is extremely hard to beat. Their quality for a korean made instrument is out of this world. the se quality is shit compared to it.



With all due respect, after owning both Schecters and PRS SE's (STILL have one of the SE's btw) I don't think that's entirely fair. Schecter has still produced some lemons just as the PRS SE line has, but BOTH have some great models. My singlecut SE is a fantastic guitar and for the price I scored it, I definitely feel it was a steal. That's not a knock on Schecter guitars, because I like them as well, just saying to be fair what you said about PRS SE's is definitely not true.  If PRS releases a 7-string SE, I'll bite and I will let you know how it sounds/plays.


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 10, 2007)

Two more PRS 7strings. First one is a private stock and the second one
is a custom.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> With all due respect, after owning both Schecters and PRS SE's (STILL have one of the SE's btw) I don't think that's entirely fair. Schecter has still produced some lemons just as the PRS SE line has, but BOTH have some great models. My singlecut SE is a fantastic guitar and for the price I scored it, I definitely feel it was a steal. That's not a knock on Schecter guitars, because I like them as well, just saying to be fair what you said about PRS SE's is definitely not true.  If PRS releases a 7-string SE, I'll bite and I will let you know how it sounds/plays.



Sorry man I disagree. I feel shechter does a nice job of stocking good pickups in their guitars and the craftsmanship is always great. I'm turned off by the vanier tops. Fuck that, I want the real thing. I think for the price your way better off with the schecter. If you got a good deal on the se, sure it works. But new, no thanks. I'm taking schecter everytime.


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> Not a chance in hell.



 totally..


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2007)

Regor said:


> Which ex-guitarist for Biomechanical? Or do you mean ex-guitarist because Biomech is now 'ex'?
> 
> 
> And is it just me? Or could he stand to wear a size larger shirt?



The Chris dude. His last name is escaping me.


----------



## amonb (Sep 11, 2007)

Guitarholic said:


> Two more PRS 7strings. First one is a private stock and the second one
> is a custom.



Pure sex


----------



## kmanick (Sep 11, 2007)

what scale length are those?
they look short as hell. 24.75?


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 11, 2007)

Regor said:


> Which ex-guitarist for Biomechanical? Or do you mean ex-guitarist because Biomech is now 'ex'?
> 
> 
> And is it just me? Or could he stand to wear a size larger shirt?



Chris Webb.

Biomechanical's still together, in a sense...John K pretty much kicked everyone out and replaced 'em all. The rest of the guys are starting another band with a new singer.


----------



## Drew (Sep 11, 2007)

green91 said:


> aside from their high end pricing (which could be negated by a SE model) you really don't think PRS could dip heavily into schecters market share? looking at how much business they have taken from ibanez (which i consider to be a better guitar than schecter) i dont think it would be very difficult



That's debatable. Schecter doesn't really bill itself as a high end builder in the same way Ibanez does, but if you compare the Ibanez Korean line to the Schecter Korean line, I'd argue Schecter comes out ahead - better components for one, and I've been seriously impressed by the quality of their fretwork, which is rumored to be finished in the States. I think it's worth noting that the better Korean Schecters hold their own with Japanese Ibanez guitars. 

Now, if you put the Japanese Prestige line into the picture, it becomes muddier, as Ibanez certainly offers more high-dollar guitars than Schecter. However, if you're going to go that far, why stop there? Schecter's USA Customs are jawdroppingly nice, and frankly nothing Ibanez makes can compare. 

Either way, I would embrace a PRS7, and ESPECIALLY a PRS 7 SE, even if it's something I'd probably never buy. I just hope they use something longer than their 25" scale.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2007)

The Hiryuu said:


> Chris Webb.
> 
> Biomechanical's still together, in a sense...John K pretty much kicked everyone out and replaced 'em all. The rest of the guys are starting another band with a new singer.



Thanks for the name, it was driving me crazy.


----------



## NDG (Sep 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> That's debatable. Schecter doesn't really bill itself as a high end builder in the same way Ibanez does, but if you compare the Ibanez Korean line to the Schecter Korean line, I'd argue Schecter comes out ahead - better components for one, and I've been seriously impressed by the quality of their fretwork, *which is rumored to be finished in the States.*



According to their FAQ, all of their guitars are setup in their CA facility.

As for a the scale, maybe they'd make it 25 1/4" like the 513


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 11, 2007)

wow. the black one with EMG's is disgustingly beautiful. i want it. lol.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2007)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> wow. the black one with EMG's is disgustingly beautiful. i want it. lol.



Get in line.


----------



## darren (Sep 11, 2007)

Mmm... black PRS Singlecut 7.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 12, 2007)

darren said:


> Mmm... black PRS Singlecut 7.





That with piezos would be sweet. 

I'd like to see one in 27"-scale too.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd say this is pretty close (-the piezos, of course)!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/36645-homemade-solid-mahogany-les-paul-shape.html


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2007)

Dunno if it's been said, but the layout of the tuners on that headstock looks like a total afterthought.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 12, 2007)

Schecter's California guitars blow the shit out of PRSes


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Schecter's California guitars blow the shit out of PRSes



Are you talking the California Custom Shop ones? I haven't played any of those but I've heard good things. I have, however, played a TON of high-end PRS stuff (we're talking like $7K+ Private Stocks, yes I have older well-funded friends ) and SOME of them are absolutely killer. Not even Private Stocks, just some of the nicer ones. Some PS's I've played sounded like poo honestly, they just looked pretty. A few were killer tonally, and some of the other ones I've played (Modern Eagle comes to mind) sounded pretty awesome honestly. My favorite PRS model of all time is most likely the CE-24.... if they make a bolt-on 24-fret 7-string (know they won't, but I wish) SE model I would be in heaven! 

My singlecut se is a KILLER guitar IMHO for the price, and if they come out with a Singlecut SE-7 (Clint Lowery SE-7 model anyone? ) I would gladly be first in line to grab one, no joke. If they make a higher-end one, I'd be curious to try it out first, but an affordable PRS 7 would be awesome. I'd almost prefer the standard carved top shape (like the one with the EMGs in it) because they have greater neck access than the singlecuts do, but I would gladly embrace a PRS 7 out on the market at an affordable price.


----------



## GiantBaba (Sep 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Singlecut SE-7



You heard the man, PRS. Make it happen


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 12, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> You heard the man, PRS. Make it happen



 I just sent PRS customer service a lengthy email requesting any information they have about a regular-priced or budget-priced sevenstring guitar. Hopefully I can report back with some good news!!!  I would LOVE to see a 7-string version of either the singlecut or the doublecut carved top model come out, although I'd prefer an SE version to keep the price low and hopefully spark some business for them so it's beneficial for both sides.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd personally like a doublecut.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 12, 2007)

Rick said:


> I'd personally like a doublecut.



I'd personally like one of each, but I'm just sick like that.....


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd like prs to lower prices so that people can actually aford what they put out.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Sep 13, 2007)

There's videos of that PRS SC7 on youtube, just do a search for " KORN CLINT " or something.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> I'd like prs to lower prices so that people can actually aford what they put out.



Why would you want one? You've been bashing them throughout this entire thread. The SE line is the same price as a mid-level Schecter... yet you keep saying PRS is too expensive and the quality sucks, so I don't see what reason you might have to buy one.  The SE line is affordable enough, their higher end line is in competition more with Gibson and/or Fender as an alternative to the USA LP or USA Strat so I don't see how they're too expensive. Look at a mid/high-range Gibson these days....  Compared to that, I'd say most of the prices on their stuff (items like the 513, Modern Eagle and PS Program excluded) isn't astronomical. Besides, you're better off buying used, that's what I do.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 13, 2007)

I love the fact that when Korn plays "Blind" now, there isn't a single actual member of the band Korn playing for the first 45 seconds or so


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2007)

The camo kilt is a nice touch. 

Who the fuck was the blond dude towards the end?


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a heads up, I started us off by contacting Shawn Nuthall at PRS customer service. He saves up customer comments and suggestions and brings them up with Paul and the other important management guys at PRS every month. If you guys want to see a PRS 7-string SE model come out, PLEASE send them a short email letting them know you're interested in seeing that happen. I know if they come out I would buy one, I just hope we can stir up the demand on here to make it worth their while to help us out! More 7's on the market is a good thing, options FTW!


----------



## nikt (Sep 14, 2007)

SE =no thanks

Custom 22 or 24 =yes please


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2007)

nikt said:


> SE =no thanks
> 
> Custom 22 or 24 =yes please



well after tossing emails back and forth with Shawn he said they have NO plans to look into a $2K PRS decked out 7 because the market isn't really there, which I think they are right. They did say, however, they would discuss the idea of an SE 7 and that might be more along the lines of what we MIGHT see. Didn't say definite, but to me it sounded like he was hinting that it was a possibility. Like I said, he said definitely no custom 7's unless you go Private Stock, and I'm not even going there for fear of what the price would end up.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 14, 2007)

I would get a USA PRS 7-string, but I'd hope they'd make their own pickups and not use Duncans or DiMarzio or anything. The main reason for using PRS guitars is their fantastic pickups IMO.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 14, 2007)

You are damn right I'd buy an SE-7. Don't care what shape, as long as it looks good and has that headstock....


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2007)

Unless it plays a hell of a lot better than the few SEs I've had a chance to play I have zero insterest in this


----------



## nikt (Sep 15, 2007)

Higain: tha same was with ibanez and their 8strings.... no market for them  

and how many people are actually waiting for more high end stuff like PRS and Parker 7s?? a lot I think




zimbloth said:


> I would get a USA PRS 7-string, but I'd hope they'd make their own pickups and not use Duncans or DiMarzio or anything. The main reason for using PRS guitars is their fantastic pickups IMO.



+1 

love them


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 15, 2007)

nikt said:


> Higain: tha same was with ibanez and their 8strings.... no market for them
> 
> and how many people are actually waiting for more high end stuff like PRS and Parker 7s?? a lot I think
> 
> ...



Those words came from PRS, not me. Shawn said that PRS does not feel the market for a PRS custom 7 (at a $2,000+ pricetag) would justify them looking into that line. Again, since they use CNC it's the case of another company having to retool and reprogram machines as well as using a dedicated machine for the 7's. Most likely (and according to them, again) not going to happen. If you really want a USA one you might as well look into the Private Stock program because they told me they have absolutely no plans to even look into a USA 7.  

Also, I personally never said there was no market for 8's.  However, how many 8's does Ibanez have hitting stores really? Not many, right? Ibanez is a MUCH larger company than PRS so I guess they can afford to put time and money into new CNC designs like that (also, that being said why haven't they listened to the 7-string market and introduced more than just the S7320 in the last few years?  ) but they also know more people buy their 7's so they might be able to swing that with the 8-string. Maybe PRS has already done those studies and they didn't find enough demand to want to move in that direction.  Personally, I'd love to see them come out with a USA version but if all we can get is an SE model I'll be thankful for that.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 15, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Why would you want one? You've been bashing them throughout this entire thread. The SE line is the same price as a mid-level Schecter... yet you keep saying PRS is too expensive and the quality sucks, so I don't see what reason you might have to buy one.  The SE line is affordable enough, their higher end line is in competition more with Gibson and/or Fender as an alternative to the USA LP or USA Strat so I don't see how they're too expensive. Look at a mid/high-range Gibson these days....  Compared to that, I'd say most of the prices on their stuff (items like the 513, Modern Eagle and PS Program excluded) isn't astronomical. Besides, you're better off buying used, that's what I do.



No, I've been bashing se's, not prs. Prs guitars are great, just ridiculously priced.


----------

